# UGA vs. UF game thread



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 1, 2014)

op2:


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Marshall didn't make the trip, Rumph did
http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Marshall-not-with-team-for-Florida-game-32509549


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

Go dawgs, win the turnover battle and we will be in good shape, give up a few and it will be a battle.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2014)

It's a great day for the GatorNation.......we can't lose.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 1, 2014)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

bullgator said:


> It's a great day for the GatorNation.......we can't lose.



This scares me more than any other thing. 


I too think the turnover battle will decide the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

bullgator said:


> It's a great day for the GatorNation.......we can't lose.



I agree! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2014)

I say it's GREAT to be a Gator hater! Go get 'em Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 1, 2014)

GO DAWGS!!!! We gonna be eating gator for dinner.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 1, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 1, 2014)

bullgator said:


> It's a great day for the GatorNation.......we can't lose.



exactly.


----------



## Buck Roar (Nov 1, 2014)

Chubb!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Run you Nick Chubb!!  TD Dawgs  7-0


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2014)

What a run by Chubb.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Chubb's sick and tired of hearing about Gurley, he's clearly stating 'He Da MAN !!!!!"


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Go Dawgs!!!!!! 

Ga. 7
Fla. 0


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

"My God, a freshman!!"


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

pound and grind some more now.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2014)

Going as expected


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Dawgs 10
Gators 0


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 1, 2014)

wind hates the dawgs


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Wind!!!!!!!! My Mistake!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Looked good from here.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

Gatas playin pretty good D....Bobo could be a little more creative, but some of this is good D calls by Agent Muschamp


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 1, 2014)

one called good one called no good , i thought it was good too


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

Mason needs to let it go, can't be tentative to make a mistake


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

Dawgs D seems to be letting UF just chip away at them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

never mind...Gatas still trying to cut their wrist


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

a holder?!?!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh my...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

this is getting irritating.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

shizam. didn't know slick willie had it in him.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

That's the scary thing about playing someone with nothing to lose!  Serious holding going on on that play.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> That's the scary thing about playing someone with nothing to lose!  Serious holding going on on that play.



well there is your make up call a bogus offside on florida.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Let'em in the Game! Let's Go Dawgs!!!!! 

Dawgs 7
Gators 7


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

gotta be kidding me.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

I have no clue why Taylor doesn't get more carries. He is the best all around back they got.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Dang Blang it!!!!!!!!!! Straighten up Boys,Go Dawgs!!!

Dawgs 7
Gators 14


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

Georgia better wake up.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

14-7 Florida!  Time for UGA to do werk!


----------



## Hunter922 (Nov 1, 2014)

RUH ROH.. Dogs better get it together.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like Fla found a running game.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

Bobo has got to start spreading thw field. Florida is just cheating on the run.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

Florida is winning the battle up front since Andrews went down.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like he's back in now though, but mason just took a loss.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Mason has to quit being so tentative.  Sometimes you just have to pull the trigger.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

If we only had a qb.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> Mason has to quit being so tentative.  Sometimes you just have to pull the trigger.



throw it away..dont take a sack


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 1, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> If we only had a qb.



That would be scary if so


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

Typical ultra-conservative chicken poopy end of half play calling by Muschamp's team there.


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2014)

I think some adjustments on d will happen at half,  but we need points before the half.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

Fire richt he don't know how to manage a game (timeouts). Hahaha!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Fire richt he don't know how to manage a game (timeouts). Hahaha!



You can tell he doesn't trust his offense to run out 1.20 on the clock.


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Ga. Better come out after Halftime Rock'n & Roll'n!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Way to just let the clock run out boys, that'll show them gators.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

good teams adjust well at the half. we will see who the good team is (at least for today) in the second half I guess.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm thankin the dwagzzz will dominate the second half.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin the dwagzzz will dominate the second half.


I'm likin' yore thankin'!!  Shore hope you are right!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Richt's clock management skills are awful


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 1, 2014)

Should have went for it 4th n 2

Should have went for it 4th n 1 1/2

Should have went for it 4th n 2 again.

Should have called a t.o.


Should have tried to get points b4 half....

What makes richt go so stupid at times? Heis is a great guy and all,  but sometimes he coaches like he is asleep or on drugs or something! CensoredCensoredCensored?


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

Shadow11 said:


> Should have went for it 4th n 2
> 
> Should have went for it 4th n 1 1/2
> 
> ...



He didn't want to look like Chicago last week against NE. Down by 7, still in the game.  Down by 14 or 21, much different. 

Dawgs gotta stop the run.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

Florida should try the run


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

walukabuck said:


> Florida should try the run



That's all they are doing. And we can't stop it. Gotta make Harris throw it.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Who would have thought Fl would have more rushing yards than Ga at this point?

21-7


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2014)

21-7...what????


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't worry alpha the dawgs could blow out fsu. Oh that was yesterday's thoughts ha!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

well.... this ain't quite going as expected.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2014)

Say good night Gracie.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

I've thought all yea fla was decent just had some bad breaks. Uga gonna have to stop the conservative play calling game planning if they are gonna do something with the talent they have.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Don't worry alpha the dawgs could blow out fsu. Oh that was yesterday's thoughts ha!!



Not over yet... But so far the dogs getting whooped by about the 4th best team in Fla!


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

I swear the ghost of Spurrier walks the sidelines at GA-Fla!  We usually play scared against Fl and USCe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

And the academy award nominee is..... Barber.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

They are not fsu level I knew that all along. Good but not top tier. I like that punter though he may make it on broadway. Floridas defense is pretty stout.


----------



## Duff (Nov 1, 2014)

Richt just told the refs!!!!! He said "hey, how could you not call Ruffin the kicker"!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Good thing somebody likes a punter, the referees could care less about Georgia's.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 1, 2014)

The no calls in this game are ridiculous


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

Always enjoy listening to Gary Danielson. Very sharp football guy.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't mind throwing a flag on us though. They get a clear view of all of those.


----------



## rockinwrangler (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, you have to give it to the die hard Bulldog fans..  They stayed positive for the entire 1st page of this thread...  You gotta love them...  I say we start a thread with the TOP TEN EXCUSES GEORGIA FANS WILL USE TO JUSTIFY THEIR LOSS....


----------



## ryork (Nov 1, 2014)

> Don't mind throwing a flag on us though. They get a clear view of all of those.



I'm a Dawg fan, but this nothing to do with officiating.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 1, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> The no calls in this game are ridiculous



should have been at least the 5 yard penalty (not sure if they still have that)


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> good teams adjust well at the half. we will see who the good team is (at least for today) in the second half I guess.



neither team changed anything...pretend that last post does not exist.


----------



## tcward (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll go ahead and bring it up..."Fire Richt"


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> The no calls in this game are ridiculous



to an extent, yes



walukabuck said:


> Always enjoy listening to Gary Danielson. Very sharp football guy.



always amazing



rockinwrangler said:


> Well, you have to give it to the die hard Bulldog fans..  They stayed positive for the entire 1st page of this thread...  You gotta love them...  I say we start a thread with the TOP TEN EXCUSES GEORGIA FANS WILL USE TO JUSTIFY THEIR LOSS....



never seen you in the sports forum. you and Gary related? 



ryork said:


> I'm a Dawg fan, but this nothing to do with officiating.



there us some there, yes.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 1, 2014)

fumble


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

Yup ..fumble.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

rockinwrangler said:


> Well, you have to give it to the die hard Bulldog fans..  They stayed positive for the entire 1st page of this thread...  You gotta love them...  I say we start a thread with the TOP TEN EXCUSES GEORGIA FANS WILL USE TO JUSTIFY THEIR LOSS....



No excuses overall here.  I've seen some missed calls, I'm sure Fl fans have seen some too.  So far, the gators are playing lights-out and we are playing scared.  Dog fan for life either way.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

dont see this one going our way. gata ball


----------



## Bam Bam (Nov 1, 2014)

Loss of Words!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2014)

Needed three weeks off.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 1, 2014)

Heck of run by Chubb but lost the ball.


----------



## weagle (Nov 1, 2014)

I sure didn't expect this.  

UGA still has time.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

This drive determines the outcome of the game.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Officiating has a lot to do with a lot of games. Especially when they calls come on big plays.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

weagle said:


> I sure didn't expect this.
> 
> UGA still has time.



Have you seen the TOP stats in this game? UGA defense is about out of gas.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

weagle said:


> I sure didn't expect this.
> 
> UGA still has time.



i dont think anyone did weagle....and yes, UGA still has plenty of time, but the offense HAS to move the ball more efficently, and te defense has to make some 3 and outs


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

This game is over. Mason is playing to not make a mistake rather than to make a play.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 1, 2014)

*re:*

Only one comment: Dawgs came to Florida completely unprepared.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hard to blame this one on officiating, FL wants it, and GA has no emotion whatsoever! O and D lines getting absoloutely whipped.And zero passing game


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

Florida exposed our inability to throw the ball downfield to this point.  Our dline got manhandled.  A few breaks helped but getting outplayed and totally one dimensional.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

With a quarter and a half to play, why didn't we stay with our bread and butter, the run?  Now our defense is gassed and we have to pass.  4th quarter our passing game better grow up fast!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 1, 2014)

UGA is completely unprepared. It's all on Richt, his clock management skills are awful


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dang D


----------



## ryork (Nov 1, 2014)

> Officiating has a lot to do with a lot of games. Especially when they calls come on big plays.



Maybe, but not this one.  The FL OL and Jones are manhandling UGA, period. If it were a one possession game, officiating might have a say, but it's about to be four possession game.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

They're just getting beat. No excuses.

Florida is controlling the LOS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Turn the lights out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

un...be.....lievable.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

Ball game......what an ugly game by the DAWGS

GOOD GAME UF!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 1, 2014)

Turn out the lights. The party's over.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> UGA is completely unprepared. It's all on Richt, his clock management skills are awful



Wrong!!.......UF out played UGA in this game


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 1, 2014)

Some days you're the windshield some days you're the bug. We learned that last week


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> uga is completely unprepared. It's all on richt, his clock management skills are awful



clocks don't block or tackle...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd have to say Sandhill Mike would have enjoyed this game thoroughly. Anything and everything that could go wrong for the Dawgs happened.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 1, 2014)

They aren't prepared whatsoever


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> UGA is completely unprepared. It's all on Richt, his clock management skills are awful


Clock management has nothing to do with this butt-whupping.  Gators came to play, we stayed in Athens.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

rockinwrangler said:


> well, you have to give it to the die hard bulldog fans..  They stayed positive for the entire 1st page of this thread...  You gotta love them...  I say we start a thread with the top ten excuses georgia fans will use to justify their loss....



no excuses from this dawg fan we got beat


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes finally this will end the chatter on here great day for me.


----------



## ryork (Nov 1, 2014)

323 rushing yds for UF.  That's all that needs to be said, nothing to do with the officials, etc.  A freshman QB who can't/doesn't throw and UGA can't stop them.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 1, 2014)

...


----------



## BobSacamano (Nov 1, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> ...



i agree 100%


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

atrocious roughing call


----------



## riprap (Nov 1, 2014)

The east is just a tough division.  We beat each other up.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

riprap said:


> The east is just a tough division.  We beat each other up.



Lol....


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Touchdown DAWGS!!

Hope it's not too little too late!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 1, 2014)

spurrier is eating clock


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> ...



Can you imagine what Florida would do to Arkansas? They would beat the by 100!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> Touchdown DAWGS!!
> 
> Hope it's not too little too late!



I'm afraid so.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I'm afraid so.



I'm afraid you are right!


----------



## weagle (Nov 1, 2014)

UGA still has time if Fla gets too conservative.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I'm afraid so.



I'm afraid you are right!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

What in the world?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

I thought Richt was gonna dive into the pile!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

Why did the clock not stop when Conley went out of bounds?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

Come on Dawgs theres still a chance!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 1, 2014)

Nothing has gone right in this game


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

I know we need time, but why don't you run Chubb with a 3rd and 2 for a TD?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

Disregard


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> I know we need time, but why don't you run Chubb with a 3rd and 2 for a TD?



They were.  Mason fumbled the snap.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 1, 2014)

We're going to drop like a rock. We had several chances, I will follow scores from my phone now from the deer stand


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Disregard



You still got that "Peace on Earth Goodwill towards Gators" thang going on?


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

Well...get ready for the so called Dawg fan HighCotton to show up with his typical negativity thread he makes after every loss.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

SGADawg said:


> I know we need time, but why don't you run Chubb with a 3rd and 2 for a TD?



They fumbled the snap, maybe it would have been a run?  Just wasn't a good day all around.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 1, 2014)

Fire Mark Richt.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> They were.  Mason fumbled the snap.



True dat, brain fade.  This game ain't letting me think straight.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

National champ threads last week next week fire richt threads I love it haha!


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

The dagger is in. Never dreamed this would happen.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2014)

The good news for the dog fans...you run such a clean program and your coach is such a nice guy.  That's all that matters, right?  This loss is no big deal, right?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats gator fans!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

Good old fashioned butt kicking.  Congrats to the gators, absolute beat down on the line of scrimmage.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You still got that "Peace on Earth Goodwill towards Gators" thang going on?



I do even though my team has lost ( Got Blown Off The Field) I'm happy for the Gator nation! The deserve the W and need it!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 1, 2014)

Well if you have to lose to a Florida coach at least its  Muschamp and not Spurrier. Oh wait we lost to Spurrier this year too.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

alphachief said:


> The good news for the dog fans...you run such a clean program and your coach is such a nice guy.  That's all that matters, right?  This loss is no big deal, right?



I agree.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, I'm out of here.  I'll be back to read the crowing threads after supper.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Good old fashioned butt kicking.  Congrats to the gators, absolute beat down on the line of scrimmage.



Yep I was worried about our OL in this game


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Some days you're the windshield some days you're the bug. We learned that last week




I hate being the bug.



Old Dead River said:


> ...



yup...



brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

The only good news is that we get to watch Chubb for two more years. He might not be another Gurley, but he will be a good back.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 1, 2014)

alphachief said:


> The good news for the dog fans...you run such a clean program and your coach is such a nice guy.  That's all that matters, right?  This loss is no big deal, right?



I'll take it over the FSU win at any cost program!


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 1, 2014)

Congratulations Gators!  Y'all played a great game.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Good old fashioned butt kicking.  Congrats to the gators, absolute beat down on the line of scrimmage.



This. Congrats gators


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

BowChilling said:


> I'll take it over the FSU win at any cost program!



Yep


----------



## Curlydog (Nov 1, 2014)

CMR got out coached AGAIN!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

alphachief said:


> The good news for the dog fans...you run such a clean program and your coach is such a nice guy.  That's all that matters, right?  This loss is no big deal, right?



You are so right...thank you


----------



## alphachief (Nov 1, 2014)

BowChilling said:


> I'll take it over the FSU win at any cost program!



Take comfort in that thought.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 1, 2014)

Curlydog said:


> CMR got out coached AGAIN!


by Will Muschamp


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

Condrats Gators!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

curlydog said:


> cmr got out coached again!



rong,we got out played on the filed


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

nickel back said:


> rong,we got out played on the filed



Yep. Had less to do with coaching and more to do with Florida dominating the los.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 1, 2014)

I will say this, Georgia does as little with a bye week as any team I've seen.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

BowChilling said:


> I will say this, Georgia does as little with a bye week as any team I've seen.



0-2 coming off a bye this year.


----------



## ryork (Nov 1, 2014)

> rong,we got out played on the filed



Absolutely correct.......  We got outplayed on the field and outcoached.  Showing up ready to play and making adjustments are part of coaching. They got whooped on the LOS and didn't do much of anything according to this novice to stop it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

nickel back said:


> rong,we got out played on the filed





Hardwoods said:


> Yep. Had less to do with coaching and more to do with Florida dominating the los.



absolutely. Gators wanred it more.

amazing how many flies show up when you drop a "rib"


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 1, 2014)

Tough loss Dawgs. I was hoping y'all whooped em today.


----------



## weagle (Nov 1, 2014)

I wish UGA would have saved that performance for Nov 15th.
I've got a feeling the Dogs we see with Gurley in the backfield will be a different beast.


----------



## fredw (Nov 1, 2014)

weagle said:


> I wish UGA would have saved that performance for Nov 15th.
> I've got a feeling the Dogs we see with Gurley in the backfield will be a different beast.



Don't worry about it....darn good chance we'll repeat today's performance.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 1, 2014)

Ugh.  That was a rough ballgame.  Congrats to the gators.  They handed it to us.  They won the battle up front.  Getting run over like that is painful.  We were out coached and out played.  We have one every year.


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

How long before the fire Richt/Bobo thread shows up?


----------



## BG77 (Nov 1, 2014)

I am/was angry angry angry at the bulldogs, but we simply took one behind the woodshed. To everyone who says fire Richt, ask Tennessee if they would take back firing Phil? I promise you this one stings as hard as it has in a while, but sometimes a butt whooping is a butt whooping. See y'all in 2 weeks Auburn!


----------



## Hardwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

Also, it's amazing how many Dawg "fans" show up after a loss....................


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## ryork (Nov 1, 2014)

> Also, it's amazing how many Dawg "fans" show up after a loss....................



Not going to find a bigger fan than me.  But don't mistake loyalty for blind loyalty. We've got much bigger issues to worry about in this day and age than a college football game, but they were uninspired, outplayed and OUTCOACHED today! Look at what UGA has to offer in terms of the campus and downtown Athens, surrounding areas including an International city an hour or so away,  athletic facilities, dollars/funding, and high school recruiting in the home state, as well as recruiting in neighboring states that can't begin to offer the first items mentioned. There is absolutely no reason UGA shouldn't be on the same tier as Alabama, LSU, FSU, Auburn, heck even Oregon, OSU, and now Ole Miss and MSU look as though they are about to take it to the next level. Fact is they're not and haven't really been close to that level on a consistent basis in a long time. Why settle for second tier?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats on a dominating win Gators. 0-2 off of bye weeks, wow almost wished we didn't get them. No excuses here, we were simply outplayed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 1, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Also, it's amazing how many Dawg "fans" show up after a loss....................



know what ya mean. 



toolmkr20 said:


> Congrats on a dominating win Gators. 0-2 off of bye weeks, wow almost wished we didn't get them. No excuses here, we were simply outplayed.



bout right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You still got that "Peace on Earth Goodwill towards Gators" thang going on?




Oh Lawwwwd !!! 




rjcruiser said:


> Fire Mark Richt.




Knew that was coming . . 




weagle said:


> I wish UGA would have saved that performance for Nov 15th.
> I've got a feeling the Dogs we see with Gurley in the backfield will be a different beast.





UF woulda won today with, or without Gurley, they wanted this ballgame !!


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

One good part, looking forward to watching Chubb for a few more years.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

BG77 said:


> I am/was angry angry angry at the bulldogs, but we simply took one behind the woodshed. To everyone who says fire Richt, ask Tennessee if they would take back firing Phil? I promise you this one stings as hard as it has in a while, but sometimes a butt whooping is a butt whooping. See y'all in 2 weeks Auburn!



As a Tennessee fan..no. We will be back next year and years after. We play with Uga with almost all freshman. More tough times ahead Uga fans when we are back sorry folks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll add though the last 6 years have been tough. But when you see the program and coaches are slacking and not getting the team to the top tier you have to make a change if your willing. You can win 10 games all year but some schools want the nat champ and make changes to get their. I think since fulmer butch jones will be our best shot. His recruits are top notch and I like his play style and his aggressive attitude. Either you want it all or you don't simple as that.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> As a Tennessee fan..no. We will be back next year and years after. We play with Uga with almost all freshman. More tough times ahead Uga fans when we are back sorry folks.




What ever makes you feel better about 10RC loosing to UGA there slick.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2014)

No way anyone could see this game happening like this...Gator or Dawg fans. 
While it's always fun to win a rivalry game.....y'all coulda helped us out by winning and putting the pressure on Foley to start the HCing search. This is probably the least satisfying win over UGA I could imagine. This win does nothing to change my mind on Muschamp, short of winning out AND shoring up the recruiting.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll add though the last 6 years have been tough. But when you see the program and coaches are slacking and not getting the team to the top tier you have to make a change if your willing. You can win 10 games all year but some schools want the nat champ and make changes to get their. I think since fulmer butch jones will be our best shot. His recruits are top notch and I like his play style and his aggressive attitude. Either you want it all or you don't simple as that.



When was the last time y'all even won 10 games?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> When was the last time y'all even won 10 games?



That doesn't matter. We will be in or closer to the nat champ again before Uga is. Bank on it. Sit and watch and be ok with being just ok.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'll add though the last 6 years have been tough. But when you see the program and coaches are slacking and not getting the team to the top tier you have to make a change if your willing. You can win 10 games all year but some schools want the nat champ and make changes to get their. I think since fulmer butch jones will be our best shot. His recruits are top notch and I like his play style and his aggressive attitude. Either you want it all or you don't simple as that.



So, when you average 10 wins and consistently are in contention for the division, therefore playing for sec championships, you are better off to start over, go through 6 years of mediocrity with the hopes of getting back to averaging 10 wins, winning the division, and playing for conference titles?  Seems kind of anti productive to hope to get back to where you are?  I really don't want 6 years of being a laughing stock with the hopes that one day we will get back there or maybe get a little better.  Maybe it will work, who knows?  I guess time will tell.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey jones might not pan. But so far I like what I see I can't jump ship in year 2. Uga is a good team and consistent nothing wrong with that I don't think the fan base will ever want to take that chance imo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

uga sucks, fire MR...


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 1, 2014)

Outstanding performance Dawgs! You guys are garbage!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Outstanding performance Dawgs! You guys are garbage!


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 1, 2014)

ryork said:


> Not going to find a bigger fan than me.  But don't mistake loyalty for blind loyalty. We've got much bigger issues to worry about in this day and age than a college football game, but they were uninspired, outplayed and OUTCOACHED today! Look at what UGA has to offer in terms of the campus and downtown Athens, surrounding areas including an International city an hour or so away,  athletic facilities, dollars/funding, and high school recruiting in the home state, as well as recruiting in neighboring states that can't begin to offer the first items mentioned. There is absolutely no reason UGA shouldn't be on the same tier as Alabama, LSU, FSU, Auburn, heck even
> 
> Oregon, OSU, and now Ole Miss and MSU look as though they are about to take it to the next level. Fact is they're not and haven't really been close to that level on a consistent basis in a long time. Why settle for second tier?



You forgot to mention the Gators on your list , we have had a few bad years but  have won many championships . 
Bulldogs always start the seasons ranked higher than they finish and always have great recurring . But rarely does any thing come of it .


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 1, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Outstanding performance Dawgs! You guys are garbage!



X2....

GO NOLES!!!!


----------



## centerc (Nov 1, 2014)

The center getting hurt prob made the difference.


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 1, 2014)

Can't wait to listen to 680 the fan , they were predicting a 72 point win for Dogs . I knew we had a great chance . I bet the warm feelings are about gone for Gurly now ,by the time he comes back or if he wants to it'll be to late to matter .


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> You forgot to mention the Gators on your list , we have had a few bad years but  have won many championships .
> Bulldogs always start the seasons ranked higher than they finish and always have great recurring . But rarely does any thing come of it .



Nice boat


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, it came from Fl. That Gator Orange and Blue .


----------



## ryork (Nov 1, 2014)

> You forgot to mention the Gators on your list , we have had a few bad years but have won many championships .



Can't disagree with that at all.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 1, 2014)

Dont worry they will win out and make you beg for next yr only to get our hopes up


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Can't wait to listen to 680 the fan , they were predicting a 72 point win for Dogs . I knew we had a great chance . I bet the warm feelings are about gone for Gurly now ,by the time he comes back or if he wants to it'll be to late to matter .



What did you base that off of?


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just was so glad Driskell was not playing I had to be optimistic, and I honesty though Ga was over rated with there weakness at the q back . Neither of the two coaches had any faith in that position. Both teams should have started there freshmen QB's in the first games of the year . Driskell cost Muschamp his job .


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 1, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Just was so glad Driskell was not playing I had to be optimistic, and I honesty though Ga was over rated with there weakness at the q back . Neither of the two coaches had any faith in that position. Both teams should have started there freshmen QB's in the first games of the year . Driskell cost Muschamp his job .



Agree 100%.  If you're going to hand it off 40 times per game and limit the passing game, might as well let the freshman with more upside get some time.  I hope we follow suit.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 1, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Outstanding performance Dawgs! You guys are garbage!



Just wow......New one for the list


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

nickel back said:


> Just wow......New one for the list





Is that your "demise list??"


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Outstanding performance Dawgs! You guys are garbage!





Woodsman69 said:


> X2....
> 
> GO NOLES!!!!



Way to keep it classy.......but it's not surprising!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Way to keep it classy.......but it's not surprising!!!



I wish they both could've lost my friend. You need to go brush your teeth after all that doo doo you have been talking last few weeks. You can't do that then let your boys lose to a dumpster dweller.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 2, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I wish they both could've lost my friend. You need to go brush your teeth after all that doo doo you have been talking last few weeks. You can't do that then let your boys lose to a dumpster dweller.



I don't ever recall calling FSU or there fans garbage.Do you?Keep it classy.


----------



## tcward (Nov 2, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Outstanding performance Dawgs! You guys are garbage!



I guess GARBAGE comes in different forms.....you guys have a lot to be proud of.....


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2014)

Wahh wahhh wahhhh


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 2, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Wahh wahhh wahhhh



Take that mask off your face son!


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 2, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I wish they both could've lost my friend. You need to go brush your teeth after all that doo doo you have been talking last few weeks. You can't do that then let your boys lose to a dumpster dweller.


Did you borrow that mask from your thieving quarterback hero ? FSU is on a good run but you must be very young if you don't remember the beat downs the Gators brought to the criminoles .


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Take that mask off your face son!



Ha I ain't your son.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2014)

LTZ25 said:


> Did you borrow that mask from your thieving quarterback hero ? FSU is on a good run but you must be very young if you don't remember the beat downs the Gators brought to the criminoles .



Oh I remember. That's what makes UFs irrelevance so fun to watch now.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2014)

there is a lot to be said about a person that will call folks garbage just because their tem lost a football game.....


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2014)

nickel back said:


> there is a lot to be said about a person that will call folks garbage just because their tem lost a football game.....



There's a lot to be said about a bitter fan spinning things to try to make someone look bad. May have been taken out of context but I didn't mean to call any individual's garbage. UGA football though...yeah, garbage. Sorry you guys all of a sudden have such thin skin.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is that your "demise list??"



its my I do not want to see the  garbage he post any more


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2014)

Look on the bright side. The acc still sucks. Always has always will.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 2, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> There's a lot to be said about a bitter fan spinning things to try to make someone look bad. May have been taken out of context but I didn't mean to call any individual's garbage. UGA football though...yeah, garbage. Sorry you guys all of a sudden have such thin skin.



Yep. Typical case of being able to dish it out but not take it in return.   Now they will just baby up and put you on their ignore list 

I have friends that are dawg fans. I hate it for them. The rabid idjits here can pound sand. Last night was poetic justice in its best form.

Maybe the Mutt fans should worry about the shortcomings of their own team for a change instead of those of a team they don't even play.


----------



## chocolate dog (Nov 2, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Look on the bright side. The acc still sucks. Always has always will.



Proceed with caution. Conference homer fanboy above.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 2, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Yep. Typical case of being able to dish it out but not take it in return.   Now they will just baby up and put you on their ignore list
> 
> I have friends that are dawg fans. I hate it for them. The rabid idjits here can pound sand. Last night was poetic justice in its best form.



another for the list

Im not a rabid idjit


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 2, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Proceed with caution. Conference homer fanboy above.



Carry on


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow...... It's like this boys. Giving each other smack is one thing. Making it personal is another. This IS the only warning you will get, either side Dawg or nonDawg. Cut up all you want, but keep it clean.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 2, 2014)

I cant believe I missed this but I was at the lease


----------



## SAhunter (Nov 2, 2014)

Uga wasn't prepared for that game. Shock and awe.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Carry on



Just thought I'd bring this over here.....



BROWNING7WSM said:


> Why does everyone get so worked up over one crap team beating another crap team.
> 
> Carry on


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

Made you look didn't I....  Lol lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

bump for the dog fans returning home from hunting


----------

